# My 2.5 gallon betta tanks.



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like your melano (did i spell that right?), he is a melano right? or just black?

tanks are nice. the next step would be to really scape them with a defined foreground, midground, and background. 

how is the walstad jar working? i am really looking into the method to try and do a nano like it? how often do you change the water?


----------



## sarah6678 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes! I have a ton of plants ordered for fore and mid ground. I am really new to this, so I am learning as I go. 
Pepper is this color, lol I don't know what it is called









The Walstad is doing great now, it been set up for about 3 months. I was doing water changes weekly for at least the first month because there was alot of leaching and the nitrates where off the charts. I haven't changed the water in about 3 weeks now, the water levels have stabilized, and there is no yellowing. I think this has been due partially to removing the smaller unknown plant I had in there and adding the large wysteria.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for the info. im speculating starting one because my mom cant worry about water spilling if i change the water only very rarely. 

oh. he looked jet black in the other pic.


----------



## lekyiscool (May 27, 2008)

its always nice to see betta's in a good home! Cant stand the way their normally treated


----------

